# Texture vs Clarity vs Sharpening



## Jim Cleworth (Sep 11, 2019)

Can someone explain the functional difference between Texture, Clarity and Sharpening? When using these I feel like I'm doing the same thing three times.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 11, 2019)

Each affect different sized details on the photo. Sharpening affects the smallest, Texture enhances mid-sized and Clarity larger details - which then affects contrast more dramatically.


----------



## mcasan (Sep 11, 2019)

A bit of a shame Adobe does not organize like that.   You can find other vendors do organize contrast and details filters with sliders for large, medium, small, and somethings micro object sizes.


----------



## Jim Cleworth (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification (no pun intended).  Also agree w/Micro Four Thirds. The use of a more direct naming convention by Adobe would have been helpful. Now I have something for my Post It note tree as a reminder.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 12, 2019)

Great articles here-
https://theblog.adobe.com/from-the-acr-team-introducing-the-texture-control/http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2019/05/the-texture-slider-in-lightroom-classic.htmlhttps://laurashoe.com/2011/08/21/sharpening-in-lightroom-part-one-overview-and-capture-sharpening/https://laurashoe.com/2008/10/27/are-you-clear-on-clarity/


----------



## Jim Cleworth (Sep 12, 2019)

Very instructive.  Thanks for the help.


----------

